# Knightmares Of Khorvaire OOC



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 3, 2004)

This is the out of character forum for the Eberron PbP campaign game Knightmares of Khorvaire.  We currently have four characters running.  The campaign is currently based in Karrnath:

--------------------------------------------------

Zook:  Changeling Rogue 5
Kolarred:  Human Paladin of the Sovereign Host 5
Luthal:  Gnoll Ranger 4

--------------------------------------------------

If you are interested in producing a character to join the campaign, please submit your ideas and the few concepts that are very interesting and mesh well with the players already involved, I'll ask for character builds here on this thread.  Please do not post anything on the Rogue's Gallery thread until I have accepted you and given you the okay to do so.  Thanx!

Character generation is as follows:

- All players start at 4th level.
- 28 point buy, using the DMG table (don't forget your 4th level stat bonus!).
- Max HP for each level to 4th, then we'll take average after that.
- 5,400 gp money to start, but no magic items greater in cost that what can be rolled on the minor treasure table.

Materials you may use include the following books:
- the Core Books (PHB, DMG, and MM) - use 3.5 rules
- the Eberron CSB
- any of the WOTC "Complete..." books currently available

To follow the story so far, please check out the beginning at:

*KHORVARIAN DAYS & KNIGHTS*

continued in

*KNIGHTMARES OF KHORVAIRE*

Thanx much, folks... and I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 3, 2004)

Me, I, Please, ... oh wait.

Ok I admit, I just wanted the first post


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 3, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> Me, I, Please, ... oh wait.
> 
> Ok I admit, I just wanted the first post




Damm you got it first!  

Cant Lynx wake Zook!? He is sleeping so good. Poor Zook so tired you know...
Let's get this thing rolling Zweischeid


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 3, 2004)

Sounds great, I'm interested if there is still room. I'll get up some info about a character this weekend.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 3, 2004)

[COPIED FROM THE DAYS & KNIGHTS THREAD]

You're fine Badger. Post Stonefire in the KoK Rogue's Gallery thread and I'll introduce you to the storyline as soon as I can. With Juggernaut now being offline, I could certainly use the 5th voice to help fill in. Thanx!

>>>>

And Bobiton (and anyone else), feel free to put up any Eberron concepts here you'd like and I'll sift through and take the ones that fit best.  You don't need to number-crunch yet if you don't want to... but if it helps to visualize your concept, it's up to you.


----------



## sleepystyle (Dec 3, 2004)

*Count me in.*

I'm interested.

How does a power-hungry up-and-coming member of House Orien, most likely a priest of Kol Korran sound?


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 3, 2004)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> And Bobiton (and anyone else), feel free to put up any Eberron concepts here you'd like and I'll sift through and take the ones that fit best.




Thanks, DEFCON. I'll try to get up 3 or 4 ideas. I'm reading the in character thread now to try to get a good handle on what fits.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 4, 2004)

wellcome people!

this is going to be fun, i se forward ti a party of 6-8.
Badger i hope your still with us, the concept is a cool one.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 4, 2004)

I finished reading the adventure so far, and I'm excited to play with you guys. Some great dialog there.


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 4, 2004)

If there's a slot left open, I'd like to join. I've been wanting to play a Warforged Artificer for a while; it ("he"?) scoffs at the monks and philosophers who speak of the struggle to "understand oneself," because it understands completely how it works (on a physical level, that is - it has a very hard time grasping the spirituality and philosophy of most races). Living creatures fascinate it, and it studies anatomy and medicine out of curiosity (although that's not to say it's very good at either - think kind of like Dr. Zoydberg from Futurama). It was built in the final weeks of the Last War, and never saw a battle, so the House Cannith makers kept it around to undergo various tests and experiments, as well as for manual labor. When the Treaty of Thronehold declared Warforged to be free, it was set loose, although its exposure to the practices of House Cannith had awakened its curiosity to the process of creating items of all sorts (hence, the artificer class).

Hmm, I guess that turned out to be a lot bigger of a synopsis than I first intended... well, anyway, there it is, if you'll have me. [Man, I need to come up with a name, saying "it" gets really confusing really fast.]


----------



## Speed-Stick (Dec 4, 2004)

Bah, forget it. I can't really flesh out any of my concepts to the standard that I want. Good luck.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 4, 2004)

Evangaline di’ Travasse
Human Rogue 4
A confident and well-spoken youth, Eva was born to a low-ranking member of the Breland Parliament. She spent the majority of her youth in schools, being groomed for an ambassador’s position serving the monarchy. Her temperament was poorly suited for such pursuits, and when her father made moves to push her into the role, she rebelled and took to the road, hoping to prove to her family that she has what it takes to become a renowned duellist. Her passion has always been for the blade. She is renowned among her companions as sharp-witted and quick-tongued, with a fast blade to match.

Luthal of Doraam
Gnoll Ranger 3
A member of the Gnoll Brotherhood in Doraam, Luthal was sent to serve the Daughters of Sora Kell in a rather strange task- spend 10 years among the other nations of Khorvaire, then report back with the findings. He was not the average gnoll, with intelligence and social skills far beyond the others of his race. He has quickly learned to fit in with the ways of the world, and is starting to think that after 5 years away from his homeland, he may never go back. He has come to enjoy life away from the constant squabbling of the Brotherhood.

Damien Verull
Human Expert 1/Fighter 3
A former Sergeant in the Karrnathi Royal Swords, Damien now roams the Five Kingdoms as a factor for a rich trade merchant based in Korth. He has a very loose contract that pays him a small commission on each person he puts in contact with his employer, but spends little effort making these trade contacts, using it as an excuse to travel the Five Nations. He often takes up with adventuring parties for excitement and income. He is intelligent and serious, with a very rigid military past. His skills focus on mounted combat and trade.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi bobitron

I'm not GM, but i wanted to give you some feedback, if wanted . 
I'm enjoying myself A LOT with this game (Thx DEFCON) and compulsively checks the page twice a day as a minimum.



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Luthal of Doraam
> Gnoll Ranger 3
> A member of the Gnoll Brotherhood in Doraam, Luthal was sent to serve the Daughters of Sora Kell in a rather strange task- spend 10 years among the other nations of Khorvaire, then report back with the findings. He was not the average gnoll, with intelligence and social skills far beyond the others of his race. He has quickly learned to fit in with the ways of the world, and is starting to think that after 5 years away from his homeland, he may never go back. He has come to enjoy life away from the constant squabbling of the Brotherhood.




Seems to me this concept is very cool. And the one that I like most, not that my opinion is anyway more interesting than others, just feed backing 
This party would seem wicked, with a gnoll. And a full ranger would be a good complement to the party. Start lvl is 4. and you got him written here as lvl 3. Sure just a little mistake.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 4, 2004)

Doomhawk said:
			
		

> If there's a slot left open, I'd like to join. I've been wanting to play a Warforged Artificer for a while; it ("he"?) scoffs at the monks and philosophers who speak of the struggle to "understand oneself," because it understands completely how it works (on a physical level, that is - it has a very hard time grasping the spirituality and philosophy of most races). Living creatures fascinate it, and it studies anatomy and medicine out of curiosity (although that's not to say it's very good at either - think kind of like Dr. Zoydberg from Futurama). It was built in the final weeks of the Last War, and never saw a battle, so the House Cannith makers kept it around to undergo various tests and experiments, as well as for manual labor. When the Treaty of Thronehold declared Warforged to be free, it was set loose, although its exposure to the practices of House Cannith had awakened its curiosity to the process of creating items of all sorts (hence, the artificer class).
> 
> Hmm, I guess that turned out to be a lot bigger of a synopsis than I first intended... well, anyway, there it is, if you'll have me. [Man, I need to come up with a name, saying "it" gets really confusing really fast.]





Man! warforged artificer....  just amazing cool! Hope we can see him in action soon.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 4, 2004)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> Hi bobitron-Seems to me this concept is very cool.- Start lvl is 4. and you got him written here as lvl 3. Sure just a little mistake.




Hi Tor L'Tha. Thanks for the feedback. 

Gnolls are ECL+1 in the MM, so unless I am confused regarding the rules, he would be one level less than the rest of the party.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 4, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hi Tor L'Tha. Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Gnolls are ECL+1 in the MM, so unless I am confused regarding the rules, he would be one level less than the rest of the party.




rater me that is confused


----------



## Tomanta (Dec 5, 2004)

Oooh.  I hope there's still a slot open.  Here's 3 quick character concepts.

Tomanta d'Arture: Male Human, Rogue 2/Fighter 2.  Cyrian refugee, working towards the Master Inquisitive PrC.  Mistakenly believes his family was destroyed along with Cyre (his younger sister survived), he set out to find his own way.  He has a good relationship with House Tharashk, mainly due to romantic involvement with a young, marked member of that house, but work takes them apart quite often.

Paige Tessek - (probably Rogue 1/Sorceror 3) - A seemingly shy young human woman who has a gift for setting things on fire.  Not a pyromaniac by any means, she is haunted by an 'accident' she had a few years ago that resulted in several deaths.  Also for this she was forced to flee her home (to be determined).

Danira Streath (Rogue 4, future Dragonmark Heir) - A very intelligent young woman who grew up in the streets, unaware of her heritage as the illegitimate daughter of a powerful member of house Orien.  She was adopted by a cleric around age 13, but eventually left to seek her own place in the world (by this time her dragonmark had manifested herself).  She eventually found her father, who was, shall we say, not nice.  She publically exposed some of his activities, causing him to be removed from his position in the house and making Danira several friends - and enemies - in the process.

EDIT: Corrected Danira's class.

I listed Danira last since she has the Least Dragonmark/Favored in House feats like Tyler does.  But maybe that isn't a problem .


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 5, 2004)

Doomhawk, Bobitron and Tomanta, thanx for all the concepts!  They were great.  Based upon what the party needs, here are the characters I'd like you to expand upon (and feel free to put numbers down if that'll help you flesh out the character.

Bobitron, please continue working on Luthal the gnoll.  We need warrior types in the party, plus listening to a gnoll speak with other players will be a much more interesting dynamic that other possibilities.  I especially would love to here Sir Kolarred the paladin's opinion about travelling with a gnoll.  Heh heh.

Tomanta, if you could continue to flesh out Tomanta D'Arture, that'd be great.  Having another nobleman in the party would be teriffic (even if he is a displaced Cyrean noble), but I especially like having a Master Inquisitive type in the party.  Zook fills our sneaky roguish type, and Tomanta could fill out our research and analyisis roguish type.  As a possibility whle you are working on the character, try seeing how perhaps using some Bard levels in the build might work.  One of the class we don't yet have is bard, and I know that bardice knowledge would probably come in handy on much of your investigative work.

Doomhawk, I really like your concept and philosophy behind your warforged... the only problem I have is that we already have two wizard characters and I'm worried about an artificer stepping on their toes as they cover a number of the same bases magically.  If you want to continue to work on the warforged character but change the class, that's cool.  Although since you said you were hoping to specifically play a warforged artificer, I dunno how ameniable you'd be to changing the class.  Let me know.  Thanx!

Thanx all!!!


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 5, 2004)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Bobitron, please continue working on Luthal the gnoll.  We need warrior types in the party, plus listening to a gnoll speak with other players will be a much more interesting dynamic that other possibilities.  I especially would love to here Sir Kolarred the paladin's opinion about travelling with a gnoll.  Heh heh.




You got it. I'll get up a full character today in this thread.


----------



## Badger (Dec 5, 2004)

Doomhawk said:
			
		

> If there's a slot left open, I'd like to join. I've been wanting to play a Warforged Artificer for a while; it ("he"?) scoffs at the monks and philosophers who speak of the struggle to "understand oneself," because it understands completely how it works (on a physical level, that is - it has a very hard time grasping the spirituality and philosophy of most races). Living creatures fascinate it, and it studies anatomy and medicine out of curiosity (although that's not to say it's very good at either - think kind of like Dr. Zoydberg from Futurama). It was built in the final weeks of the Last War, and never saw a battle, so the House Cannith makers kept it around to undergo various tests and experiments, as well as for manual labor. When the Treaty of Thronehold declared Warforged to be free, it was set loose, although its exposure to the practices of House Cannith had awakened its curiosity to the process of creating items of all sorts (hence, the artificer class).




He sounds alot like Digger, a warforged artificer I play in a game on here...Digger is looking at the world as a "free person" for the first time in the game, and as Defcon can vouch, what he sees isn't always what is obvious to the others.

Kort is posted in the RG also..


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 6, 2004)

Luthal of Droaam

Gnoll Ranger

Background: Born a Captain’s whelp in the Nation that would eventually become Droaam, Luthal quickly realized he was not like other gnolls. He spent most of his time away from the band, learning his craft in the depths of the Watching Wood. He did his duty in the Gnoll Brotherhood without complaint, but quickly gained a reputation as being ‘too smart for his own good’. Once the Daughters of Sora Kell came to rules the land, declaring Droaam a sovereign nation, he was practically a pariah among his kind. He was called to serve the Daughters at the capital, and served well during a bloody raid against a rebellious Orc tribe that threatened the newly forged nation. He caught the eyes of Sora Katra, who noticed his intelligence and sense. After meeting the ranger, she decided to send him amongst the world in an attempt to learn more about the people of the Five Nations. She hoped that other nations would see Luthal as representative of the mercenary troops that Droaam had to offer. He was confused in the outside world initially, but has taken to his task with relish, traveling the breadth of Khorvaire. He has served many masters in his travels, as everything from a bodyguard to a caravan scout. But Luthal faces a dilemma. Even though his scheduled return to Droaam is still 5 years off, he is already having doubts about returning. He has grown to love the lifestyle of travel, and is glad to be away from the constant squabbling and racket of the Gnoll Brotherhood.

Appearance: Luthal is a powerful creature, towering over most he meets, and is built of 300 pounds of muscle and sinew. His broad frame is covered with short reddish brown hair, lengthening on his back, and forming a mane on his head and neck. Darker spots begin on his neck and continue down to his shoulders. He wears leather armor that has seen much use, and bears a pair of axes, a larger on in his primary hand, and small throwing axe in his left. Luthal’s voice is rather high considering his bulk, and he breaks into gnoll to curse or when trying to describe complex thoughts. He is quick to laugh and speak, but has learned to stay quiet when needed, especially among strangers.   

About this character: Luthal is much more intelligent than most people expect, and he is more than willing to take advantage of this. He lives his life day to day, not concerning himself with what is to come beyond the moment, but often stays up late into the night, gazing at the stars and dreading the day he will have to betray his true master, Sora Ketra. Luthal is very loyal to his companions, and is willing to sacrifice his well-being to help other party members, especially those he sees as weak physically. He still has trouble understanding the laws of the lands he travels in, having been raised in a society where only might makes right, but he has grown to respect the way that other people live. Luthal is angered when he hears talk of the Silver Flame’s persecution of lycanthropes, not understanding how they are evil any more than he is. After all, if a gnoll can change, can’t a werewolf? He has recently started paying attention to religion for the first time. Droaam has little need for religion, and Luthal is fascinated with tales of the gods, having never heard even the most widely-known stories.

Age: 20
Height: 7’6”
Weight: 300
Hair: Reddish brown with darker spots around face and neck
Eyes: Green

Ranger
3rd level
Experience: 4,000
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Deity: The Sovereign Host

Statistics:

STR: 17
DEX: 10
CON: 14
INT: 10
WIS: 16
CHA: 10

Hit Points: 30

Saving Throws: 
Fortitude: +5 (base +3, CON +2)
Reflex: +3 (base +3, DEX +0)
Will: +4 (base +1, WIS +3)

Armor Class: 13 (Leather armor, +1 natural armor)

Base Attack Bonus: +3

Weapons: Normally fights with two weapons, allowing an extra attack.

Battleaxe, +4 attack (damage 1d8+3, crit x3)

Throwing Axe, +4 attack (damage 1d6, crit x2, Rng 10', Returning magical ability)

Skills:

Climb +7 (4 ranks, +3 Str)
Hide +5 (5 ranks)
Jump +5 (2 ranks, +3 Str)
Knowledge (Nature) +4 (4 ranks)
Listen +11 (6 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 Alertness Feat)
Move Silently +5 (5 ranks)
Spot +11 (6 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 Alertness Feat)
Survival +9 (6 ranks, +3 Wis)

Feats:

Track (Ranger bonus feat)
Two-weapon fighting (Ranger bonus feat)
Endurance (Ranger bonus feat)
Alertness (+2 on all Spot and Listen checks)
Improved Initiative (+4 on Initiative checks)

Racial Features: 

Gnoll from Droaam

+4 Str, +2 Con, -2 Int, -2 Cha
Darkvision 60 ft
+1 Natural armor
ECL +1 

Languages: Gnoll, Common

Class Features: 

Favored Enemy: Orc
Wild Empathy

Equipment: 

Leather Armor (10gp)
Battleaxe (10gp)
Throwing axe of Returning (2316gp)
Belt w/ pouch (1gp)
Grappling Hook (1gp)
Bedroll (1gp)
Winter blanket (1gp)
Rations (Dried meat, 4 days) (1gp)
50’ Hemp rope (1gp)
Large sack 
Dust of Tracelessness, 6 applications (1500gp)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 qty (300gp)
Potion of Bull’s Strength, 1 qty (300gp)
Potion of Neutralize Poison (750gp)

Total spent 5192 
Wealth: 208gp


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 6, 2004)

My understanding of how ECLs and Racial hit-dice work is that A gnoll, even though it has a +1 level adjustment, also has two "Gnoll" levels.  This makes a Gnoll Ranger 1 a total ECL 4 character (Level Adjustment 1+Gnoll2+Ranger1=ECL 4) and a Gnoll Ranger 3 a total ECL 6 character (level adjustment 1+Gnoll2+ Ranger 3=ECL 6).

According to the RAW Luthal, cool as he is (and I LOVE the concept!) should only be a first level ranger, not a third level Rgr.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news Bobitron.

From the SRD: "To determine the effective character level (ECL) of a monster character, add its level adjustment to its racial Hit Dice and character class levels."


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 6, 2004)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> My understanding of how ECLs and Racial hit-dice work is that A gnoll, even though it has a +1 level adjustment, also has two "Gnoll" levels.  This makes a Gnoll Ranger 1 a total ECL 4 character (Level Adjustment 1+Gnoll2+Ranger1=ECL 4) and a Gnoll Ranger 3 a total ECL 6 character (level adjustment 1+Gnoll2+ Ranger 3=ECL 6).
> 
> According to the RAW Luthal, cool as he is (and I LOVE the concept!) should only be a first level ranger, not a third level Rgr.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news Bobitron.
> 
> From the SRD: "To determine the effective character level (ECL) of a monster character, add its level adjustment to its racial Hit Dice and character class levels."




Ah ha! Thanks for the explaination, Shaggy. I was a bit stuck on that. Once I read your post, I read the rules in the DMG and you are dead on.

I have to admit, that would make the character much weaker. I think I would rather lose the 2d8 hitdice for gnoll, and pay the +1 ECL to keep him at thrid level. It seems that the gnoll levels are VERY weak in comparison to any class levels. I mean, two class skills (Listen and Spot) and a total of ten skill points?

I wonder if DEFCON would be willing to fudge the rules to give me 3 levels of ranger in exchange for the 2 gnoll levels. If not, I will play him at first level Ranger, but I think he would be drastically underpowered. Maybe not, I dunno. What do you think?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 6, 2004)

If you compare Gnolls and Half-Orcs, Gnolls have, as a bonus: +2 str, +2 con, +1 natural armor.  

Then you take into account the two levels of Gnoll.  You have Rogue BAB, Ftr saves, and a limited skill selection/skill points.  Those two levels are NOT worth more than two levels that any given half-orc could take.

The question is, Are +2 str, +2 con, and +1 NA worth more to a character than 1 level?  I'd say, definitely, at low levels.  DO they make up for the under-powered "gnoll" levels you are required to take?  I'd say, just barely.

I think the best system I've seen for handling LA races is in Unearthed Arcana.  There is a system to that lets a played "buy off" his LA penalty at higher levels were the benefeits they gained from their level adjustment are becoming minimal.  Using that system, as we progress, the LA will hurt your power level less and you will catch up.  Not that, at this point, you are very, if any, far behind.

I know the LA isn't your problem, the "Gnoll" levels are.  If the DM decides that you can get rid of gnoll levels and just be a +1 ECL humanoid with 3 class levels, I would be fine with that too.  You might be a little high on the power curve, but that will correct itself over time.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks again. I can see your point. I think it's up to DEFCON, I don't mind much either way. It would drop me down in feats (from 3 to 2), and I would lose the Ranger advantages of Two-weapon fighting and Endurance.  I think I would drop Power attack, leaving Luthal with Alertness and Imp Initiative. His BAB would drop down to +2, which sucks, but it's not the worst thing


----------



## Tomanta (Dec 6, 2004)

Here's a draft sheet for Tomanta.  I looked at Bard, but just couldn't see it fitting Tom.  Nor does the 'scholar' description - he's more of a fighter and lets his girlfriend and sister do that researchy stuff .

Also, you might have misunderstood Tomanta's social standing... but see his background.

I may play with the skills/feats a little more, and I still need to purchase equipment and the like.  Primary weapons will probably be a sword and bow of some sort, will likely have studded leather armor.  I may tweak the background some, too, but the general ideas can come across.



```
Name:		Tomanta "Tom" d'Arture, Finder of Lost Things
Gender:		Male
Race:		Human
Class:		Rogue 2/Fighter 2
Alignment:      Neutral Good


Ability	 Score	Mod	Cost		    Level:	 4	XP:      6000
Str:	  12    +1        4		    BAB:	+3	HP:	32
Dex:	  14	+2	 6         	    AC:	12 (+2 Dex)
Con:	  10	0	 2                  Speed:	30'
Int:	  15	+2	 6	     	    Init: 	+6
Wis:	  14	+2	 6                  ACP:        -0       
Cha:	  12  	+1 	 4 		    Action Pts:  7

(Int +1 @ 4th level)

Saves	Total Base	Mod	Feat    Special 
Fort:	  3    3	+0	0	0                    
Ref:	  5    3	+2	0	0       
Will:	  2    0	+2 	0	0                    

Weapons		Attack	Damage	Critical   Range


Feats:	
Urban Tracking, Investigator, Investigate, Quick Draw, Improved Initative

Abilities: Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding, Evasion

Skill Points: Total = 44 Rogue (1st), 10 Fighter (2nd + 3rd), 11 Rogue (4th)

Skills			      Total   Ranks	Mod	Feat
Bluff				7	6	 1
Decipher Script			6	4	 2
Gather Information		10	7	 1	  2	
Hide				6	4	 2
Knowledge (Karrnath Local)	9	7	 2
Listen				6	4	 2
Move Silently			6	4	 2
Search				11	7	 2	  2
Sense Motive			9	7	 2
Spot				7	5	 2
Speak Language (3)
	
Languages: 
Common, Dwarven, Elven, Goblin, Halfling, Orc
```

Background:
Tomanta was the thirdborn child of a Cyrean innkeeper who lived near the border between Karrnath and Cyre.  He had two older sisters and one younger one (with whom he got along with the best).  Tom was always facinated with swordplay so, when he was old enough, his father bought him a sword and paid for him to train with a former army officer who lived in town.  Tom quickly realized that the man - who had himself received little training besides "thrust the pointy end towards the bad guys" before being sent off to war - could teach him little.

Tomanta's parents found several others to train Tomanta over the next few years, but could never seem to find one who knew what he was doing (perhaps since all the accomplished swordsmen were either in the army or training it - and Tomanta was still too young to join).

Tomanta was in Karrlakton when Cyre was destroyed.  When no one came out of the fog - no survivors at all - he was at a loss, assuming his family dead.*  He managed to get a job with House Tharashk as a bodyguard.  He quickly became friends with Mycol and Aeron, two children of the house's highest ranking member in Karrlakton.  Mycol, a man about the same age as Tomanta, decided that training their skills together would be useful.  Aeron, a year younger and a little tomboyish, got involved a little herself.  About a year into his time with House Tharashk, Tom and Aeron secretly began a more romantic relationship.

When Aeron's father found out - the oldest sibling, Ryoga, told him, he publically disapproved but took little action as he had grown fond of the Cyrean refugee himself.  Tomanta moved up quickly in the house, taking on more important work.

Aeron's father then died unexpectedly (foul play is still suspected).  The house leadership, unwilling to place their interests in Karrlakton to any of the young heirs, assigned someone else to the city.  There is currently a quiet power struggle between the new leadership and the old nobles and employees.  In an effort to keep Tomanta and Aeron apart, the new leadership assigns him to tasks that take him away from the city.

Appearance:
Tomanta is tall, about 6'4", with long brown hair with a slight curl to it, tied back into a tail hanging between his shoulder blades.  He is clean shaven,  with deep brown eyes. He usually has a smile on his face and seems to be in good spirits.  He tends to wear black, most notably a custom tailored, ankle-length black coat.

Personality:
Tomanta was a little bit of a hyperactive child, a personality trait that still shows through today.  He hates being bored, so when it happens he tends to amuse himself - much to the annoyance of others at times.  He takes his work seriously, but one might not often see that behind his jovial mood.

Tom has a gift for languages.

* - His younger sister, Kaliya (Probably wizard class), actually survived, but likewise thinks that Tomanta is dead.
** - Mycol (Fighter); Aeron (Bard).


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 7, 2004)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Doomhawk, I really like your concept and philosophy behind your warforged... the only problem I have is that we already have two wizard characters and I'm worried about an artificer stepping on their toes as they cover a number of the same bases magically.  If you want to continue to work on the warforged character but change the class, that's cool.  Although since you said you were hoping to specifically play a warforged artificer, I dunno how ameniable you'd be to changing the class.  Let me know.  Thanx!




That's a good point, DEFCON, I certainly don't want anyone else to feel like I'm stealing their thunder. I could make pretty much the same character concept as a fighter instead, although between a paladin, a ranger, and a fighter, there just might be enough tanks already.

It's still fightery, but more of a light fighter than a tank, but another idea I had was:
Margan the Panther [Shifter Monk 4, LN]: Margan's mother died soon after childbirth, leaving him with only his father, a scoundrel and drunkard, living in a small farming town in the Eldeen Reaches. Unfortunately for Margan, his father was chased out of town soon thereafter, the farmers having finally become tired of having their chickens stolen and their meals "shared." His father fled across the Aundair border to Wyr, and tried to settle down with his infant child, but the man's unruly ways soon caught up with him. He was again run out of town, but this time, the man didn't even have a chance to grab his son before leaving. Searching through what possessions (mostly stolen) the man had left behind, the Wyr constable found a very small, and very hairy, bundle of crying child. The village council decided that it would be best cared for at the nearby monastery to Dol Dorn, where the strict and martial life would make sure that the orphan child would become an upstanding citizen.
Unfortunately, the child proved quite savage and untamable, and in desperation, the priests of Dol Dorn finally sent the child to another monastery in southern Aundair, dedicated to Balinor, the god of beasts. There, the wild yet benevolent clerics of Balinor were able to both befriend and tame Margan. The life of a cleric was obviously not for him, but he felt at ease with the monks of the monastery, who spent long hours searching for inner perfection. Under them, he learned the way of the Hunter, the subtle and necessary relationship between Predator and Prey, and all manner of other knowledge about the order inherent in nature. Margan grew to be a man, strong both in body and will, and most of his body covered in unusually thick, jet-black hair.
Eventually, Margan left the monastery, feeling pressured by its restraints despite the free-spirited nature of the followers of Balinor. He is firmly bound by his personal honor and what he calls "the Order of Nature," and although he does not fully grasp the complexities of civilized law, he respects it nonetheless, seeing it as another manifestation of the Order he knows so well. Margan can be very coarse and is usually unafraid to speak his mind even when doing so is a bad idea, but he is completely loyal to his allies, and tends to form very close, almost sibling-like bonds.
Margan is about average height, and moves with the grace and power of a hunting cat. This, combined with his black hair, has given him his nickname of "the Panther." When Margan shifts, his hair grows longer and takes on a slight sheen, and his eyes appear slightly feline (he sheds the extra hair when he stops shifting).

Hmm, okay, that ended up more like an entire character history than a summary... I tend to do that, I guess. At least if I end up using him in this or another game, I've already got my background done 

Do either of those sound good?


----------



## metrostar (Dec 7, 2004)

Is there still room here?  I'd like to play!  I played a little bit in a game here a while back, in a City of the Spider Queen game by Endur.  That was a lot of fun, but short lived.  I'd like to try it again, if I can!  Maybe a bard or rogue would be good.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Okay guys... here 'tis...

Bobitron:  Because I see you are putting so many of your points into WIS (plus not maxing out STR), I am willing to remove the 2 gnoll levels and let you take 3 levels of ranger.  Let's go with the +4 STR, +2 CON, -2 WIS, -2 CHA, Base Land Spd 30', Darkvision 60', Automatic Language (Gnoll only) and +1 Natural Armor.  You'll lose the racial HD, skill points, and feat and take everything as you would a normal 3rd level ranger.  Had you wanted to start your STR up around 21 or something I probably wouldn't have gone for it (because you would have greatly outclassed the other characters), but because you held back on maxing out STR and CON, the slight power edge you might have had has effectively been self-nerfed by yourself, so that's cool.  When you go back in and rework the numbers for the character (especially taking out the stuff you got for your racial traits we're eliminating), please do me a favor and type out the skill point distribution, plus show me costs of all equipment.  Thanx!

Tomanta:  looks good.  I like the House Tharashk angle (especially because it's useful).  Since you are still heading towards Master Inquisitive, you are filling a very good niche within the party.  Go ahead and finish off equipment and such (also showing cost for items please), and as soon as it's all set I'll have you post it on the Rogue's Gallery when I give the full thumbs up.

Doomhawk:  I really like your Shifter Monk concept.  Let's go with that rather than the warforged.  With Lynx the shifter wizard already in the party (and he also being a more intellectual and thoughtful type shifter as well), I think the relationship between the two of them will make for some very interesting dialogue and philosophizing.  Go ahead and start putting down numbers for that character if you could please.  Thanx!

Metrostar:  Unfortunately I have to close off the recruitment at this point.  Sorry.  With these three characters the party is now at 9, which is the max I can really go.  Good luck with whatever your next game ends up being!

Badger:  Hang on!  You'll be coming in shortly (hopefully along with these other 3 all around the same time), so keep following along!  Kort will be in the game soon!

The Knightmares:  Great stuff as always!  Hopefully you're all enjoying yourself.  Please do not think the addition of four more players will make things less involved for you.  The way I'm seeing things going... a larger group will only help you (plus allow you to split up into two directions at various points if you so choose without causing a problem with double posting against yourself).  Any questions or request, please let me know!  Thanx!


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 7, 2004)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Bobitron:  Because I see you are putting so many of your points into WIS (plus not maxing out STR), I am willing to remove the 2 gnoll levels and let you take 3 levels of ranger.  Let's go with the +4 STR, +2 CON, -2 WIS, -2 CHA, Base Land Spd 30', Darkvision 60', Automatic Language (Gnoll only) and +1 Natural Armor.  You'll lose the racial HD, skill points, and feat and take everything as you would a normal 3rd level ranger.  Had you wanted to start your STR up around 21 or something I probably wouldn't have gone for it (because you would have greatly outclassed the other characters), but because you held back on maxing out STR and CON, the slight power edge you might have had has effectively been self-nerfed by yourself, so that's cool.  When you go back in and rework the numbers for the character (especially taking out the stuff you got for your racial traits we're eliminating), please do me a favor and type out the skill point distribution, plus show me costs of all equipment.  Thanx!




You got it. Thanks for working with me on this, I appreciate it. I'll try to get the character finished up tonight/tomorrow, or by the weekend at the latest.


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 8, 2004)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Doomhawk:  I really like your Shifter Monk concept.  Let's go with that rather than the warforged.  With Lynx the shifter wizard already in the party (and he also being a more intellectual and thoughtful type shifter as well), I think the relationship between the two of them will make for some very interesting dialogue and philosophizing.  Go ahead and start putting down numbers for that character if you could please.




I'll gladly keep working on Margan. With any luck at all, I should be able to put up a draft of his actual stats here sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 8, 2004)

Edited Luthal and added the info you requested, DEFCON. Worked out pretty close to my original against-the-rules posting. I lost a feat, a bunch of HP, and a point of BAB, and gained a few skill points. I think it looks pretty fair. Let me know if you spot any mistakes, I did this late


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 8, 2004)

Hmm, I don't wanna spoil all the fun, but I am kinda starting to feel as if Lynx is slowly losing his purpose in the group. 

Due to Torellians strange recruitment I ended up trying to fit the roles of Arcane Caster, Scout(Tracker) and Shifter all under one hat.

Now once we got a more specialized Wizard I'd planned to take it more into the Ranger direction.

One we got a more specialized Ranger, I'd planned to take it more strongly towards a Shifter-first concept.

But now with even another Shifter added, I am kinda running out of options on to where my character might go. 
Because of the thin spread of different abilities, I doubt Lynx will ever be able to compete in any of these fields with the more specialized characters that are build now.

I'm sure roleplaying will be great and all, but I'd also like to retain have some sort of field of expertise where my character is actually useful to the group if thats somehow possible.

Thanks


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 8, 2004)

Zweischneid I can certainly understand your trepidation, and it was one of the reasons why I had to think hard before bringing in more people into the group.  But as time went on and I've seen the methods of roleplaying within the group, I've found that more people are necessary to keep the story going, but also that there really aren't party "roles" per se in a PbP enviroment.  Because encounters occur at such a slow pace (because of obviously needing to wait for people to RP before moving forward), the true meat of any character is NOT how well they "do their job" in the traditional tabletop sense, but instead, how interesting and fun is it to write events and conversations for your character.  And I've got to say, I get excited every time I see a post for Lynx, because of your details and interesting take on your character.  It's just fun to read.

I mean if you think about it, we've been playing for how long and have only had a single combat scenario, which has lasted all of one round.  So our combat characters aren't exactly being able to "do their job" either.  So with another ranger, and a fighter/rogue, that's two more potential combat characters for a scenario that has thus far not had any combat.  LOL.  Thus, player enjoyment will come down to party and NPC interaction... making choices for your character, having them do things, and writing reactions to events that occur... none of which is at all tied to your class or "role" in the group.  I do not believe you can trule determine your place in a PbP game based on "I'm the only this", or "I'm the only that"... because things move so slowly that who knows if you'll ever even USE those "special abilities" that you yourself only have.  If you are a prolific writer and enjoy the interaction, you can be a cleric in a party of eight clerics and still have fun and be a useful part of the party... based entirely on the characterizations you give your character... not how many "unique" abilities you might have.

Anyway, that's my take on things.  People might certainly disagree, but if you take a look at how many stats anyone has actually used on their character sheets thus far, I think we'll see just how much crunch really comes into play in a PbP game compared to extemporaneous free writing.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 8, 2004)

I confess, I was concerned about stepping on the toes of the established characters in this game. There is plenty of other stuff for me to do outside this game, so if it will be an issue, I don't mind dropping out before I get to involved.

Lynx is a great character as played, Zweischneid, and the reason I was so interested in this game is mostly due to the dialog and interesting characters  rather than hoping to Hide in some shadows and kill some Orcs. I think it will work out OK, but as I said, I would rather not disrupt the party.


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 8, 2004)

> I think it will work out OK, but as I said, I would rather not disrupt the party.




Nah, Bobitron, just come on in. 

We see how it'll play out and if feel this is still an issue in two or three levels from now (hey! like christmas 2006), I can start whining again.

It's just a general worry, mostly born out of my usual table D&D Games as Defcon pointed out. Let's see how it does work out before dropping people out.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 8, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> Nah, Bobitron, just come on in.




Thanks. I'm excited to join, looks like a great game.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 8, 2004)

Another thing Zweischneid to remember is that even though another character with wizard ranks is coming in, you both are very different casters.  Korthus is a "boom mage"... Lynx is an enchanter.  So your attitudes towards the arcane will probably be very different than Korthus's.  Even though he has only a single rank in fighter, his whole concept is very much geared towards arcane combat, whereas Lynx is more subtle.  Plus, being a graduate of Morgrave colors your attitude towards magic much differently than the dwarf's.  So while yes, we may have "two arcane casters", Lynx and Cariosa will be working more in the realm of the eyes and ears and party member assistance, whereas Korthus will be wading into melee and blowing crap up.  If you look at it in those terms... Lynx has a very unique place within the group.  But as you said... if by Christmas 2006 you find the game is no longer to your liking, we'll see what we can do.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh, and Bobitron and Tomanta, you can go ahead and put your characters in the Knightmares of Khorvaire Rogue's Gallery thread.  Thanx!


----------



## Tomanta (Dec 8, 2004)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Oh, and Bobitron and Tomanta, you can go ahead and put your characters in the Knightmares of Khorvaire Rogue's Gallery thread.  Thanx!




Will do.  I'll have it up by tomorrow night... sooner if I have time (end of school semester .


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 9, 2004)

Aha, I see it did post the first time... well, anyway, double post here.


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 9, 2004)

Zweischneid, sorry if you felt I was stealing your spotlight... I don't want to mess up established characters, so if you feel infringed upon, just say the word.

Here's the first complete draft of Margan:

```
[B]Name:[/B] Margan the Panther
[B]Class:[/B] Monk
[B]Race:[/B] Shifter (Beasthide)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Balinor

[COLOR=Red]Stats when shifting in red[/COLOR]

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (05p.) (+1 for levels) [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] 6,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (06p.) (+2 Shifter)    [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 40 (4d8+8) [COLOR=Red]44 (4d8+12)[/COLOR]
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.) [COLOR=Red]16 +3[/COLOR]           [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] --
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (04p.) (-2 Shifter)    [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)                 [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2 vs. Enchantment
[B]Cha:[/B] 7  -2 (01p.) (-2 Shifter)    [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] --

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +1    +0    +3    +0 [COLOR=Red]+4[/COLOR] +0    +2    16 [COLOR=Red]20[/COLOR]
[B]Touch:[/B] 15 [COLOR=Red]15[/COLOR]           [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 11 [COLOR=Red]15[/COLOR]

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +2 [COLOR=Red]+3[/COLOR] +1    +7 [COLOR=Red]+8[/COLOR]
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +3   +1     +8
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +2   +1     +7

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Unarmed                   +5     1d8+2      20/x2
Flurry of Blows           +3/+3  1d8+2      20/x2
MW Javelin                +6     1d6+2      20/x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Evasion, Flurry of Blows, [I]Ki[/I] Strike (magic), low-light vision, 
    Shifting 2/day (8 rounds), slow fall 20 ft., Still Mind, Unarmed Strike

[B]Feats:[/B] Beasthide Elite, Deflect Arrows, Healing Factor, Stunning Fist (4/day, DC 14)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 28       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                    5    +3    +2    +10
Climb                      5    +2    +2    +9
Jump                       5    +2    +2    +9
Listen                     4    +2          +6
Move Silently              5    +3          +8
Spot                       4    +2          +6
Tumble                     0    +3    +2    +5

[B]Equipment:                             Cost  Weight[/B]
MW Javelin                            301gp   2 lb
Bracers of Armor +1                  1000gp   1 lb
Cloak of Resistance +1               1000gp   1 lb
2 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds     600gp   0 lb
6 Potions of Cure Light Wounds        300gp   0 lb
Potion of Invisibility                300gp   0 lb
Potion of Fly                         750gp   0 lb
Caltrops x3                             3gp   6 lb
50 ft. Silk Rope                       10gp   5 lb
Belt Pouch                              1gp  .5 lb
Traveler's Outfit                       1gp   5 lb

[B]Equipment Carried by Horse:[/B]
Bedroll                                 1sp   5 lb
Winter Blanket                          5sp   3 lb
Cold Weather Outfit                     8gp   7 lb
Everburning Torch                     110gp   1 lb
Map or Scroll Case                      1gp  .5 lb
Firewood (2 days' worth)                2cp   40lb
Flint and Steel                         1gp   0 lb
Riding Saddle                          10gp   25lb
Sadddlebags                             4gp   8 lb
100 ft. Hemp Rope                       2gp   20lb
Trail Rations (2 days' worth)           1gp   2 lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]20.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 913gp 64sp 198cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58   116   175   350   875

[B]Age:[/B] 29
[B]Height:[/B] 5'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 148 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] White

Light Horse, "Footfall": See MM
```

*Background:* Margan's mother died soon after childbirth, leaving him with only his father, a scoundrel and drunkard, living in a small farming town in the Eldeen Reaches. Unfortunately for Margan, his father was chased out of town soon thereafter, the farmers having finally become tired of having their chickens stolen and their meals "shared." His father fled across the Aundair border to Wyr, and tried to settle down with his infant child, but the man's unruly ways soon caught up with him. He was again run out of town, but this time, the man didn't even have a chance to grab his son before leaving. Searching through what possessions (mostly stolen) the man had left behind, the Wyr constable found a very small, and very hairy, bundle of crying child. The village council decided that it would be best cared for at the nearby monastery to Dol Dorn, where the strict and martial life would make sure that the orphan child would become an upstanding citizen.
Unfortunately, the child proved quite savage and untamable, and in desperation, the priests of Dol Dorn finally sent the child to another monastery in southern Aundair, dedicated to Balinor, the god of beasts. There, the wild yet benevolent clerics of Balinor were able to both befriend and tame Margan. The life of a cleric was obviously not for him, but he felt at ease with the monks of the monastery, who spent long hours searching for inner perfection. Under them, he learned the way of the Hunter, the subtle and necessary relationship between Predator and Prey, and all manner of other knowledge about the order inherent in nature. Margan grew to be a man, strong both in body and will, and most of his body covered in unusually thick, jet-black hair.
Eventually, Margan left the monastery, feeling pressured by its restraints despite the free-spirited nature of the followers of Balinor. He has been traveling from place to place for roughly five years, never quite fitting in due to his wild nature. Many of his travels have been in Aundair; however, he has seen most major locations on the continent at least once.

*Personality:* Margan is firmly bound by his personal honor and what he calls "the Order of Nature," and although he does not fully grasp the complexities of civilized law, he respects it nonetheless, seeing it as another manifestation of the Order he knows so well. Margan can be very coarse and is usually unafraid to speak his mind even when doing so is a bad idea, but he is completely loyal to his allies, and tends to form very close, almost sibling-like bonds. When dealing with strangers, Margan unconsciously becomes very competitive in a struggle for the position of "Alpha Male", which is often misinterpreted for hostility. Past this, however, Margan is very accepting and protective of his friends.

*Appearance:*Margan is about average height, and moves with the grace and power of a hunting cat. This, combined with his black hair, has given him his nickname of "the Panther." When Margan shifts, his hair grows longer and takes on a slight sheen, and his eyes appear slightly feline (he sheds the extra hair when he stops shifting). He has a rather thick and unruly head of hair, and a face of hard yet graceful lines. Margan has no beard, but never appears completely clean-shaven (despite his occasional efforts).


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 9, 2004)

Defcon,

I would like to throw my hat in as a possible alternate for the game, if anyone backs out.  

Slip


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 9, 2004)

I can vouch for Slip as a great alternate, he's a good player.

Luthal is posted in the gallery. DEFCON, do you have a timeframe as to when you will attempt to work in the new characters?


----------



## Tomanta (Dec 10, 2004)

Tomanta has been posted in the Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 10, 2004)

New folks... keep your eyes on the IC thread.  It should be happening very, very shortly (assuming the party does what I'm figuring they are going to do).

And Doomhawk, you look good.  Please post him in the Rogue's Gallery thread.  Thanx!

Slippshade, we're pretty full up right now, but I'll keep you on the list if we end up needing anyone new.  Thanx for the interest.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 10, 2004)

Defcon_1 I don't agree with you, I am not too fond of very long fluffy description and prefer action, deep conversation with NPC, writing pages about inconsequential things doesn't personally excite me as much. I also don't like when they are too many PC because you have to wait for most of them to post before as a DM you can continue the story, and that's when I feel the story starts to drag. Also often discussion between the PC can forces the DM to Railroad back to the story, which is another thing I hate doing.

To me this has nothing to do with PbP or real game it is just a matter of taste.

I personally understand Zweishchneid point of view. In my opinion Pbp game should not be a place where player use their PC to do chating between themselves, they are hero wanting to solve problems and they want their character to shine once in a while, while also developing their characters. 

I know that you are in one of my pbp game and hope you won't have a shock when your character realise that he is the only warrior and the other needs his fighting skills to defeat their opponent. When I roll a diplomacy check even after you wrote the most beautiful piece of writing and that you roll a 1, failling to convince your enemy.

Don't get me wrong I am glad to play with you, it teaches me a different way to play pbp. But to say that your style is the only style that can be played on pbp, I completly disagree.  

I played with a very good DM Karl Green who also play like me and enjoyed tremendously his game.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 10, 2004)

Well DarkMaster, we'll just agree to disagree.    I'll get used to your style of DMing and you'll get used to mine.  That's what makes roleplaying interesting... working with other folks and their own particular picadilos.

The biggest thing I'm trying to avoid is the exceedingly long waits between posts for those people who want to post more than once a day.  If you have a player that can (and wants) to post at least once a day, but others who might take more than a day or so to post (or doesn't make posts that push the story forward), then we end up with players who are sitting on their hands because they don't feel right posting twice in a row (since no one else has responded yet).  I know I get incredibly impatient when I'm playing when I see that my post from the previous day in the morning hasn't been responded to and it's now the afternoon of the next day.  Thus by bringing in more players, the odds of more posts occuring at a quicker rate means those that want to post quickly can, and those who are comfortable taking their time between posts can as well.  That's all I'm hoping will happen.

And dont worry about me having the story drag because I have to "wait" for people to post.  The one thing I don't do is wait.  If one person says they are doing "x", I'll usually wait a bit to see if someone says they'll help... otherwise I'll just plow ahead and describe what happens after "x".  If other people haven't responded yet before I do so, then their characters are just watching as "x" occurs.

The story will progress as fast as your characters DO things.  If you only talk about doing things or ask each other's opinion first... then yeah I'll usually wait to see if anyone makes a decision before pressing forward (and thus the story will drag as we wait for each person to give their suggestions).

So this goes out to anyone in the group... if you want to do anything specific... just say you are doing it.  If you are able to connect what you are doing to a Skill Check (and give me the numbers), you have a better shot of it working.  Action begets more action... so to keep the game from dragging, have your characters be pro-active and not re-active.  Because the last thing any of us what I think is the following post exchange over the course of an entire week:

DM:  "You're all in front of a door."
1:  "We should open it.  What do you think?"
3:  "Yeah, let's open it."
2:  "Do you think we should check for traps first?"
4:  "That would be a good idea."
3:  "I agree."
1:  "Yes, #2... check for traps."
2:  "Okay, I check for traps."
DM:  "You find no traps."
3:  "I think we're okay to go through."
4:  "Okay, let's go through."
1:  "Right.  What do you think?"
2:  "I think it's safe to go through."
4:  "Let's do it."
3:  "I'll keep my bow trained on the door when you go through."
1:  "Who's going through the door first?"
2:  "I can."
4:  "No, let me... I can take the hit better if there's anyone behind it."
3:  "Should we listen at the door before going through?  That might be smart."
1:  "I'll listen."
2:  "I'll listen too."
4:  "Me too."
DM:  "You do not hear anything."
3:  "Okay, so I'm readying an action to shoot my bow if anything's behind it."
1:  "I have my sword out."
2:  "I can be ready to attack as well if you'd like."
4:  "That would be good."
3:  "Yes, that would be a good idea."
2:  "Okay, then I'll take my sword out as well."
4:  "Are we ready?"
1:  "Yes."
3:  "Yes."
2:  "Go for it."
4:  "Okay, I open the door to the room."

Moral of the story:  the more information you put into a single post about what you want to do... the more things the rest of the party can react to immediately, and the quicker the resolution of the action will come.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 11, 2004)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Moral of the story:  the more information you put into a single post about what you want to do... the more things the rest of the party can react to immediately, and the quicker the resolution of the action will come.




Sometimes Zook can be very active and sometimes quite silent just letting the others decide the actions. In the first one it will be Zook who pushes the story forward, and in the second he will accept what the others makes of it.
Means: that the style DEFCON1 is running fits me very well.  

Sorry for Zook being so little social intelligent when it comes to law and order


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 13, 2004)

New folks... if you haven't noticed already, check out the Knightmares of Khorvaire IC thread for information involving you guys.  Thanx!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 15, 2004)

New players are free to begin roleplaying!  Have fun!


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi DEFCON. Would you mind adding an OOC link in your signature, in addition to the RG and In-game links? Thanks.

I hope I didn't jump into the game too quickly


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 15, 2004)

Nope, Bobitron, you're fine.  And I added the OOC thread to my sig.

Badger, Tomanta, and Doomhawk, you'll need to select a color for your quoted dialogue.  Our game's format is all spoken dialogue should be in your chosen color, all things that are thought by the characters are just in _italics_, all descriptions and such is in regular text, and any out-of-character things (like rolls and so forth) should be colored DimGray.

The chosen colors so far are:

Orange for Lynx
SandyBrown for Zook
Blue for Lyran
Gold for Sir Kolarred
*Bold* for Tyler
YellowGreen for Luthal

All my NPCs will use different colors depending on how I feel.  If I've already used a color for an NPC that you'd like to use (PaleGreen, Plum, DarkRed etc.), that's absolutely fine.  If possible, try to select colors that are a bit different than what we already have (so please don't select DarkOrange for example, because it'll get confusing with us already having Orange and SandyBrown).  Thanx all!


----------



## Tomanta (Dec 15, 2004)

I think I'll take DarkOrchid. (readable) Purple, mmmm.


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 15, 2004)

How about Cyan?


----------



## Badger (Dec 17, 2004)

I go with Digger green


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 17, 2004)

Badger, sorry about dropping the disguise.  My bad.  I originally put him in the gnome disguise purely as a plot contrivance to give the characters something to notice, so I didn't even think about it when I dropped the gnome and put you back to dwarf.  Hopefully no harm done.  If you'd rather have it be a big deal when Kort finally reveals his burned self, we can just have everyone pretend it didn't occur, or I can do back in and edit my reveal post so that he goes to his pre-burn state if that'd be better for you.  Let me know.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 19, 2004)

*[NAME] ---> like this :)*

I am having some problems with the names of the characters, we are many now. I propose that we uses the title bar to write character name and make it a bit easier. 

thx


----------



## Badger (Dec 20, 2004)

Defcon...No prob with the slip of the shift...I tried to play it off with him still getting used to the hat, and as no one batted an eye at the shift from badly burned to non-burned, I took it as they were all doing the polite turn thing...

Sorry for not getting to post this weekend, but with Christmas coming, I had to break down and get some gifts...*L*

Dumb Badger...dumb dumb dumb...


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 22, 2004)

You wanna just dice the interrogation Defcon? or play it out word by word? Your last post seems to suggest the former since I already asked the major questions I believe.

If so, I'm not quite sure which skill would apply...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 22, 2004)

I started answering the interrogation questions as you'll see.  That was just the stuff that had already been offered up.  The group can continue to ask more things past that if they'd like.  Rolling isn't necessary for anything unless someone in the group feels as though the waiter is holding back on some specific information on some of the questions, then they can reiterate the question again adding in a CHA-based check roll (Bluff, Intimidate, Diplomacy etc.)  However, I don't want anyone to just type in their RP "I Intimidate him for every question!"... I want what is written in the roleplays to reflect the check itself (and again, it should be for specific questions in specific instances where they feel a check might yield additional info - not just blanket attempts to Bluff, Diplomacize, or Intimidate the ENTIRE interrogation).

Also... Juggernaut if you happen to read this any time soon... please give me an update as to your status (whether you expect to come back at all of if you want to be written out of the story)?  We have enough characters where I don't need to keep Tyler around as an NPC unless you fully expect to come back to handling him soon.  Thanx!!!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm traveling today. Internet will be limited. back 3/1-05. Auto pilot if necesarry.
 *happy christmas and good new year!!!*

 

Tor L'Tha


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 25, 2004)

Alright, most seem to be on holiday already.

So I'm off hitting the slopes myself. Take over Lynx in the meantime if you need to. Besides that.. Happy Holidays


I'll be back on January 5th....


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 27, 2004)

If anyone is still around, feel free to keep roleplaying and posting.  I'll DM you by yourself even if you are the only person who posts rps.  The otherp layers who are off because of holidays will be dragged along as we go until they come back.  But there's no reason for any of you to wait if you are available to post.  Thanx!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 3, 2005)

Well after some relaxing vacations on the southern Norway, using my skiing skills to the max, and gaining 2 kg of body weight, I can say I'm back and fat!. 

Hope all of you are as happy as I am, with new presents and hangover from the new year celebration.


----------



## Tomanta (Jan 4, 2005)

I've been home for the holidays, I'm heading back tomorrow night.  I'll be posting again by the end of the week .


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi DEFCON. Be careful if you need to drive around today, I'm in Stow and the roads are geting pretty bad.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 7, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword, it's been 18 days since you've roleplayed, even though I see you've been on the boards all the time.  If you aren't interested in participating in this game anymore, please let me know so I can write Lyran out of the storyline.  I'd rather not drag the character all over the place if you don't want (or are just are unable) to play anymore.  Please let me know.  Thanx!

This actually goes for everybody as well... if you ever feel as though you can't participate anymore because of conflicts, or just because you don't like where this particular game is headed, just go ahead and post here that you 're dropping out.  No problems with that, and no hard feelings... I just would rather write the characters out altgoether rather than try and keep them around as NPCs.  This way I can get more players in the game who can post a couple times a week.  Thanx again.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 7, 2005)

Not do be a vulture, but I am still very interested in this game if a spot opens up.  I will continue to watch this and the IC thread and will come up with a character that fits with the group if the need arises.  

Slippshade


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 16, 2005)

Players!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I am beginning to question the desire of the players in this game.  The whole point of bringing in nine players total was so that you could all interact with each other and make decisions as a group.  But that can't happen if you go a week in between posts, and when you do post it is nothing more than "I agree with what's happening, and I think we need to be careful."

The last thing I want to do is to write the entire story out myself with the occasional "reaction" post from you guys.  That isn't roleplaying, that is you guys reading my short story.  Some of you guys do take what I've written and advance your characters and the story forward (or at least try to), but for many of you it's like posting is a chore.

So once again, I want you all to be honest and just say whether or not you actually want to put in the effort in this particular game, or if you'd rather just drop out.  I only took up DMing the game in the first place because the original group seemed quite enthused to have the game continue, but I just don't know anymore.  I myself would rather just end the game altogether than have to push the story along myself every couple of days because no one (or very few) are roleplaying.  So please tell me.

And just so you all know... the last post we had was Bobiton (thank you!) on the 13th, the only one to post anything after I gathered everyone together to make preparations to move forward.  Now I am not going to post anything for the rest of the week because I want to see how many of you want to keep the story moving forward and interact with each other and make the decisions on what happens next yourselves.  If by Friday absolutely no progress is made, then I'll be forced to make a decision as to what is going to happen with the game.  So be forewarned that the game right now is in your hands.  Thank you.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 17, 2005)

I guess I am just having difficulty feeling like I am an important part of the group or the story telling process because there are NINE PCs running around.  I don't know that this many players is really my style, sorry.  I tried, but I just couldn't get into it with this many.  Sorry, I guess I better bow out.  Thanks Defcon 1 and sorry again.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 17, 2005)

I guess I am in the same boat as Shaggy, nine is too much for me to get into it. 

Defcon_1 I like your descriptive style but nine is a way too much. Things become very slow and I loose focus on the story. 

I will bow out too, sorry.

Edit : Things might have been different but out of the nine players 2 or 3 continued to post.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 17, 2005)

I confess that I joined this because I thought that 9 PC's would lead to a fast paced adventure with lots o' posting. I had a suspicion that adding more players would cause some tension with the existing players. 

I have actually been holding back from posting more. I didn't want to steal the scene. I love the idea of this game, DEFCON, so if you are willing to keep running it even after some of the party leaves, I'm in. I like your descriptive style as well, and I'm having a good time, even though I only have a few in-game posts.

I apologize to the existing players if I stepped on any toes by joining.

-Bob


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 17, 2005)

I can understand that some feels that its to little place for their character, but it is we as individuals players that have to make the effort to fitt in the story. I tend to write a lot of nonsense, but it is for the GM and co-players to know that my character is alive and that if he cant contribute to the story he will take a smoke, take a leak, or whatever. PC can always be sharp as a knife and super intelligent. Or  Always have something interesting to say. (do we in real life?)
It is possible to post “he nods with his head” - “I will follow this guy” “you guys take the decision” etc etc etc. I do not see the problem of short post just saying “I agree” or the large ones describing in details all a character do. 

The number may be a prob. Taylor isnt coming back if you ask me. And this call for players will do its one. 

I know that there are good players here. Lets take that rest in the Inn. Get up early stretch out bones and get to that F*** temple to kick some claw ass. Darkmaster i hope you reconsider. You have been one of the actives ones, and i need to save your metal ass to prove Zooks good intended hearth..   

I hope you guys are willing to continue. I'm sure am.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 17, 2005)

damn double post


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 17, 2005)

Actually Tor, if Defcon don't mind, I will actually look how things goes before I decide. 

I got a bit discouraged by the lack of posting of many player and lost interest in the game. 

I still think that 6 should be the maximum number of player in game. I will wait and see. 

As for saving Kolarred ass "In your dream" the old bastard can take care of himself


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 18, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> ...I will actually look how things goes before I decide.




I'm really glad you are willing to stick around. I like your character.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm glad you will stick around DarkMaster.  To be honest, I would venture to say it shouldn't be the number of PLAYERS that would make things less fun to participate, but the number of POSTS.  Quite frankly, our post count HASN'T gone up since we added four new players... and I'd venture to say it has actually gone DOWN... which really bothers me.  Thus everyone who is posting should be quite able to get my responses to whatever it is you put in.  It's my job to present results to whatever the players offer as their actions... and it would only be if that there were SO MANY posts that I was not able to give each one it's own personal attention that it should make things less fun for you.  And that hasn't been the case.  I've been able to cover pretty much all specific action that each character has taken because for most characters... specific action HASN'T been taken.  

So here's the deal... Tyler is effectively done and I'll determine how much longer I keep him around as an NPC (probably not very).  Lyran I'll write out because Shaggy only was able to post on occasion anyway.  Korthus I'm guessing is done because I saw Verbatim say he couldn't post anymore, and he is Badger's roommate (so I'm guessing Badger is done too).  I do not know what is up with Doomhawk and Tomanta and why their posts have been so infrequent (but if I need to replace them I will).  Zweischneid had been one of our most numerous posters but he hasn't appeared since Christmas, so I don't know what's up with him but I fear the worst (since he seemed the most bothered by the addition of other players, although I don't know why that would not have him appear on the boards AT ALL since he still had other games he was still in presumably).

Which leaves us with the following players:

Kolarred the paladin
Zook the rogue
Luthal the ranger

Tomanta (fighter/rogue), Margan (monk), and Lynx (wizard) seem to be in limbo right now (and if the three of you could please post your intentions, that's be great).  Effectively out of the game are Lyran, Tyler, and Korthus.

As I have a sneaking suspicion we will not get ALL three back from the Tomanta/Margan/Lynx triumvirate... *SLIPPSHADE* can you please post a character concept here as you are now being brought on board!  Welcome!  For Kolarred, Zook and Luthal... here's to keeping the Knightmares alive and ready for their journey!


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks, I will likely post a character in a day or so and I can post once every day or two except for the weekends.  Weekends are impossible for me.  Does that sound good for posting frequency?

Slip


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 18, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Thanks, I will likely post a character in a day or so and I can post once every day or two except for the weekends.  Weekends are impossible for me.  Does that sound good for posting frequency?
> 
> Slip





Glad to see you coming onboard, Slip.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 18, 2005)

Here are a couple of very quick character ideas.

Elven Cleric of the Undying Court
Halfling Barbarian of the Talenta Plains
Member of a Dragonmarked House if one is needed to further the storyline.

Anyone have a preference?

Slip


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 18, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of very quick character ideas.
> 
> Elven Cleric of the Undying Court
> Halfling Barbarian of the Talenta Plains
> ...





Why not the dragonmarked? a storyline charcter may be exact what we need.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 18, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> Why not the dragonmarked? a storyline charcter may be exact what we need.




I agree. I liked the idea of working with one of those folks.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok, I will get caught up on the plot and at least post a concept tomorrow.

Slip


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 19, 2005)

Doomhawk just made a thread mentioning he was pulling out of his games, so I guess that's official. Sorry I didn't get a chance to play with him


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 19, 2005)

Slippshade... if you do indeed want to make a draongmarked character, the two Houses that are currently connected to the plot are Orien and Tharashk (Tyler was Orien and Tomanta was Tharashk).  You don't have to use either of those if you don't want to obviously... but those are the ones easiest to get you looped into the game.

By the same token... if you want to get pulled immediately into the plot we have the current NPC Donoval Johns of the Karrnathi Royal Swords that you could play and make numbers for... or create another member of the Royal Swords if you want an original design.  The Swords are currently trying to reclaim the half-orc necromancer Horik Laan (who was rescued by Zola Ko and the Emerald Claw), so you'll get inserted very easily into things that way (and for the most part, many of the classes could be members of the Royal Swords if you had a specific class you were hankering to play).

Other concepts that are outside of the plot will be a little harder to incorporate, but it shouldn't be that difficult to get you in (it just might take a little longer as I try to figure out how/why a Talanta halfling barbarian would find himself joining the group for example).


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 19, 2005)

I am going to go with a dragonmarked member of house Orien and an Artificer.  I will have him up in the next day or two.

Slip


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry everyone, but I just got a lot more responsability at work and I have to drop a few games and this is one of them.  I figure it is better to drop one that I have yet to start.

My Appologize,

Slip


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 20, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Sorry everyone, but I just got a lot more responsability at work and I have to drop a few games and this is one of them.  I figure it is better to drop one that I have yet to start.
> 
> My Appologize,
> 
> Slip






Sorry to hear that, Slip. I hope extra money is coming along with that responsibility.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear Slippshade. good luck with the jobb.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 24, 2005)

All righty guys!  We're down to four!  Tomanta, Luthal, Kolarred, and Zook!  Everyone please go back and re-read some of the older posts to refamiliarize yourself with the major NPCs, the plot, the villains, and what's going on... as we are starting up again fast and fusious!  Thanx much, and let's have fun!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 25, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Maybe our ever so wonderful DM will let you turn them around for a quick purse of gold before we leave.





Zook pray.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 25, 2005)

Can Kolarred buys a scroll of endure element for 25gp in this town?


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 27, 2005)

Looks like Tomanta dissapeared without a trace. 

-Check 

another one on my blacklist

The list keeps on growing.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 27, 2005)

I also wonder what happened to Zweishned he said he was going skying and never reappeared on this board.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 27, 2005)

Zook will wit til nest time he is in town to sell all of his scrolls. Hopefully he have leveled up then and can use them


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 27, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> Zook will wit til nest time he is in town to sell all of his scrolls. Hopefully he have leveled up then and can use them




I'll have Luthal throw a cultist or two his way for extra experience, if you like


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 27, 2005)

how can Zook refuse.
thx


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey guys... sorry I didn't check the board before the group left the city.

DarkMaster:  Yes, you can buy the scroll.  We'll assume you purchased it before you left.

As far as Tomanta, I'm hoping he's still playing, even if he makes only the occasional appearance.  Although I am going to go ahead and bring in a fifth player, because if Tomanta is only able to get on the boards every couple of days, I'd like to have a 4th every-day (or every-other-day) player in the group.  I have someone in mind that I'm going to ask to join, and I think they'll work out really well if they say yes.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

DELEMENTAL:

I really love what you do with Tai over in DarkMaster's Forgotten Forge game.  I think your style of roleplaying is terrific and it's a blast to work with and rp off of (and I'm sure DarkMaster would say the same while DMing you).  I asked you over here to see if you might be interested in joining my Knightmares of Khorvaire game (which DarkMaster also plays in).  I think your commitment to a character would be an awesome addition to the game, and I'd love to have you join us if you were interested.  It's a 4th level game set in Karrnath in the Eberron setting, and the party currently includes a gnoll ranger, and human paladin, a changeling rogue, and a human fighter/rogue investigator.  It's been a lot of fun thus far I think, but we're just looking for folks who are great ot play off of and can post fairly frequently (which you certainly fit the bill.)

So if you're interested, check out the Knightmares of Khorvaire in-game thread to see where the party is right now, and if you might want in, let me know and we'll see about fitting you into a character you'll be happy with that works with the group.  Thanx much, and I look forward to hearing from you!

DEFCON-1


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey stop recruiting people in my game.  

Seriously, I think Delemental would be a great addition to our group.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey, don't blame me that you snagged a really great roleplayer for your group!      I'm certainly not asking him to give up Forgotten Forge (because I love rping off of Delemental as well), but I just want his work spread out a little bit.  Why should your game have all the fun?    Heh heh.


----------



## Delemental (Jan 28, 2005)

Aw, shucks, guys, I'm flattered.  <blush>

Let me give you a tentative yes, on condition that I can have the weekend to mull it over (and check out the story so far).  I just want to make sure that I don't put too much pressure on myself and cause my performance for both games to suffer.  I have a RL game to consider too, as well as less important things like work, family, etc.   

If my tentative yes turns into a firm yes, then it's looking like you could use a caster of some sort.  Since I'm playing a cleric in the other game, I might go for something more arcane.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds good Delemental.  Hope you like it!  Drop us a line on Monday or Tuesday and hopefully we'll see you in!  

As far as character... don't feel the need to play a caster if you don't really want to.  I will tailor the game to the classes the party includes.  If there's no arcane caster then I'll adjust the encounters such that it doesn't matter.  So if you have something you WANT to play, I'll take that over trying to "fill a need".

If you are looking for ideas/suggestions... a number of plot hooks that will bring you into the story very quickly include being a member (or working with) either House Orien or Tharashk... or being a member of the Karnnath Royal Swords (basically the Karrnathi police force).  All 3 of these organizations have connections to the plot right now, and all 3 would support pretty much any class you might want to play.  But again... select anything you WANT to play.  Thanx much, and we'll hear from you next week hopefully!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 28, 2005)

Would be nice with a new player. hope you can join.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 28, 2005)

I hope you can find time to play, Delemental. It's fun game so far, even though I only joined recently.

BTW, that Forgotten Forge adventure is a good read, guys. Nice work.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, I never taught people outside of the one playing were reading those threads.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 28, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Wow, I never taught people outside of the one playing were reading those threads.




I am sort of picky, so I only read ones where I am interested in the plot or a particular player/DM.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 28, 2005)

If you like intrigue I recommand you my homebrew game

The hero of Mergovie

with Part 1 The Village of Prumen
and part 2 Vengeance in Mornonas

Sorry for self promoting my games on your thread DEFCON 1


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks! I'll check them out when I have some time to read.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 28, 2005)

Not a problem at all!  Self-promote away!  After all, I used your game to try and lure Delemental into playing a second one, so we're even.  

And yeah... Forgotten Forge has been great... mainly because every time one of us does something, something else happens.  The cause-and-effect makes the game very dynamic and makes me feel like I could do anything at all and DarkMaster would be right there to tell me what happens.  Hopefully I'm pulling off the same thing with this game, where everything you guys put forth I'm able to give you applicable results for.

It's all my improv training.  You receive an offer of information from a fellow player and then "Yes, And" him... thereby creating a scene and story.


----------



## Delemental (Jan 31, 2005)

Delemental said:
			
		

> Let me give you a tentative yes, on condition that I can have the weekend to mull it over (and check out the story so far).




... and, of course, it turns out to be the weekend from hell.

 Sorry, didn't get a chance to make my final decision yet.  I'll see what happens in the next couple of days, to get a sense if this weekend was a fluke, or a sign I shouldn't overcommit myself.  I do appreciate those who think I'd make a good addition, and hope I won't have to disappoint.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 31, 2005)

No probs, Delemental.  Take your time.  The game is continuing along so I can drop you in an any point if you decide you'd like to join in.  Sorry your weekend sucked!   :\


----------



## Delemental (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm afraid I have bad news.

It looks like I'm going to have to decline your invitation.  Having spent a week thinking about it, I just don't feel I would have the capacity to add a second PbP game and be able to participate at a level I would feel was adequate.  Since it seems you have already had numerous problems with people joining and then failing to participate, I don't want to do the same to you again.  I'd prefer to excercise moderation and continue to build on my reputation as a reliable gamer for future PbPs I might join.

This looks like a fun game, and I tried every way I could to justify joining it to myself.  I'll certainly keep an eye on this one, and perhaps if a chance comes in the future, I could jump in.

Thanks for considering me.  I do consider it a compliment.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 4, 2005)

Bad to hear Delemental. I was expecting that you where going to join since i assumed that you where making character   

Fine to hear that you dont trow yourself into this to just back up in a month. 
Hope i get the oportunity to play with you once. Seems like you are a good writer, after all i have read here


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Delemental... but I understand where you're coming from.  Thanx for considering it at least, and I'll see you over at The Forgotten Forge.    

Also folks... I am beginning Tech Week for the play I am involved with (I'm a theatre geek so you know), so I'm not sure if I'll be able to get a post up over the weekend or not.  I'll hopefully get something at minimum on Monday when I'm at work for ya.  But just so you're aware... this upcoming week may be a bit light from me.  I'm not sure yet.  Keep your eyes open, and I'll try to keep you up-to-date with my status as we go.  Thanx!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 6, 2005)

Zook have been updated, with a winter blanket and a manacle he did buy in town. scrolls to Kolarred, gold and weight also updated. 

Darkmaster seems like the Paladin don't like the party we encountered to good. And GM not showing the rolls   . I hope we don't get attacked by all 15! and the owling by wolfs?!
I don't know you guys but Zook will sure soon enough be scared. CLIFHANGER!

I can't wait the return of DEFCON_1


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 9, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> If you like intrigue I recommand you my homebrew game...




I got a chance to skim your first thread, DarkMaster. Looks pretty good!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm been lurking around that tread to. I must say i like it a lot!. You should start writing it to the storyhour.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks guys,

The only problem with storyhour is that it will take times from my games.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 11, 2005)

One of our resident artists here on the site, Acquana, just did a great drawing of Luthal in this thread.

Here


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 24, 2005)

Work taking a lot of time these days, I will try to post soon.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 2, 2005)

DECON_1 You know... im a terrible character maker.

rouge HP: 1d4 rounded up?
8+(int mod) skill points.
do i gain automaticly more gold?
do we gain a feat at 5th level?

something more i forget?


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 3, 2005)

Kolarred is updated you can check it. 
Tor L'Tha rogue have d6 for HP, skills are fine, I doubt you gain more gold and we only get the extra feat every 3 levels. No BAB for rogue at 5 and no better save either. Zook sneak attack is now +3d6


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 3, 2005)

lucky me!   
 Zook 1d6 to 5 lvl rolls 1d6, getting 6 = (6) 

Zook is updated

thx Darkmaster.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 3, 2005)

Well DEFCON_1 gave us fixed HP, 6 for the paladin, 5 for the ranger and 4 for Zook


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanx for updating guys.  And yeah, Tor L Tha, your HPs are fixed at half-hit die rounded up (for rogue's that's 4 HP).  I figure that since whats-him-name who started this game way back when gave you guys maximum HP for all four levels, taking average at this point is all you really need.

Bobitron... I am willing to exchange Animal Companion for a bonus feat and +1 skill point from now on (not retroactive for your previous 3 levels).Thus you'll get 7 + INT mod for skill points for each level from now on.  I figure the feat counteracts the initial gain of the companion, and the +1 skill point counteracts the raise in the companion's abilities over time.  BTW - don't forget that Luthal gets his +1 to an ability score for now becoming 4th level.

Also guys... so far playing with just the three of you has been working well.  If you are all happy with it, I'll stick with it.  But if any of you feel like something is missing by not having a 4th player, please speak up so we can discuss it.  Thanx!


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 3, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Bobitron... I am willing to exchange Animal Companion for a bonus feat and +1 skill point from now on (not retroactive for your previous 3 levels).Thus you'll get 7 + INT mod for skill points for each level from now on.  I figure the feat counteracts the initial gain of the companion, and the +1 skill point counteracts the raise in the companion's abilities over time.  BTW - don't forget that Luthal gets his +1 to an ability score for now becoming 4th level.




That's exactly what I was looking for. Thanks for being flexible. I'll update ASAP.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 3, 2005)

Guys, you may want to check out the Rogue's Gallery thread as well, because I decided to keep a running tally of the magical items the party has at it's disposal in the opening post of the thread.  This way you guys will always know what you have available to yourselves (since I had completely forgotten for example that DarkMater had a wand of cure light wounds that he could have been using all along).

That being said... Tor L Tha, I will allow you to make a few changes to your magic items if you wanted, because for example to exchange your 10 scrolls of acid splash (worth a total of 125 gp) for perhaps some other scrolls... ones that might be more useful to you.  Because to be honest, I see barely any time when you'll need to cast a spell that does 1d3 points of damage, let alone 10 times... especially when using your shortbow does twice that amount.  Now granted having a couple might be useful on the off-chance you run into some trolls or something... but 10 of them I think is overkill.  For every 2 acid splash scrolls you exchange you can get a scroll of a 1st level spell, which for you would be more useful (things like Jump, Silent Image, Charm Person, Animate Rope etc.).  By the same token, the group right now has 18 potions of cure light wounds (6 from Luthal, 12 from Zook) worth 900 gp, which again if you want to exchange for some other items, I'll allow it.  I don't know why I've waited until now to really get a look at the group's magical items (probably just because we're reaching a point where the group will probably start acquiring more items), but you guys have a lot of a small group of items as opposed one or two of many different things.  Especially with the group having no wizard or sorcerer... Zook is your only link to any sort of arcane magic support.

Let me know if you want to make any changes, and I'll change the Rogue's Gallery chart to reflect that.  Thanx!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh, and Bobitron, I forgot to answer your other question... yes, if you have a 0 in spells at 4th level, you gain a spell for your high wisdom.  So you have 1 spell a day right now.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 3, 2005)

Actually, update complete. That took less time than I expected.  

I took the Die Hard feat, and spread the skill points around pretty evenly.

Edit:



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Oh, and Bobitron, I forgot to answer your other question... yes, if you have a 0 in spells at 4th level, you gain a spell for your high wisdom.  So you have 1 spell a day right now.




I'll add that in later, thanks. As well as my new hp.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 3, 2005)

Scroll of Acid Splash (10 uses) -> sell all
Scroll of Detect Poison (3 uses) -> sell 2
Scroll of Ghost Sound (5 uses) -> sell 4
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (18 uses) -> sell 8
Scroll of Read Magic (4 uses)-> sell 3

this is what i want to do. Having opportunity to buy some lvl 1 lvl 2 scrolls
if we are permitted, and darkamster, bobbitron agree i want to take max rank in use magic device (i think actually it is 6 if not this is higher at lvl 5) and buy some scrolls that will benefit us all in combat.

Up to which scroll lvl can a lvl 5 rouge cast??? 

is it possible to make a rouge/wizard? 


About a 4th player. I would love to have some new around in this game 
if a wizard/sorcerer even better.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 4, 2005)

Tor L Tha, if you'd like to change your 5th level you just gained to wizard or sorcerer, I have no problems with that.  You can't swap over more levels since you've already been established as a 4th level rogue, but your newly gained level can be switched over to wizard or sorcerer if you'd like.  If you choose to do this, then all your magical scrolls will be able to be used no problem.

However, if you stick with 5th level rogue, here's what you'll need to do.  First off, if you want to max out Use Magic Device, then you'll need to use 8 of the 10 skill points you just gained for 5th level to raise Use Magic Device.  Your max rank in UMD is 8.  So if you've already distributed points for your 5th level gain, you'll need to go back in and take away some points to move your UMD to 8.

Next, to cast spells from scrolls using UMD, you first need to make a Decipher Spell check, which is 25 + spell level.  This deciphering can be done at any time (thus before combat begins if you'd like).  Once you decipher it, it's always deciphered and you are nowready to cast that spell at any point in the future.

Then, when you want to actually cast the spell (during combat or whenever) you need to attempt to Use The Scroll, which is a check of 20 + the caster level of the spell you are trying to cast.  In other words a 21 for 1st level spells, 23 for 2nd level spells, 25 for 3rd level, 27 for 4th level and so on.  You also need to have high enough primary ability score (in this case INT) to cast the spells like a normal spellcaster does.  Since you have an INT of 14, you can only cast up to 4th level spells.

Finally, to make the math easier... selling 10 acid splash scrolls, 2 detect poision scrolls, 4 ghost sound scrolls, and *2* read magic scrolls (18 scrolls total) give you 18 x 12.5gp = 225 gold pieces for them.  Thus you can then buy either 9 1st level scrolls, or 1 2nd level scroll and 1 to 3 1st levels (depending on the price of the 2nd level scroll).

I'll hold off on selling the cure light potions until you've all decided what you want to do with the scroll situation first.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 4, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Then, when you want to actually cast the spell (during combat or whenever) you need to attempt to Use The Scroll, which is a check of 20 + the caster level of the spell you are trying to cast.  In other words a 21 for 1st level spells, 23 for 2nd level spells, 25 for 3rd level, 27 for 4th level and so on.  You also need to have high enough primary ability score (in this case INT) to cast the spells like a normal spellcaster does.  Since you have an INT of 14, you can only cast up to 4th level spells.




would it not bee easier, and im thinking on successful dice rolling, to make zook a roughe-sorcerer/wizard?

what kind of rolling would i need to successfully use a scroll let say lvl 2 and 3?


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 4, 2005)

Zook don't forget that even if you want to cast a 2nd or 3rd level scroll with 1 level of wizard you need to roll a spell caster check. For example to cast a fireball written by a 5th level wizard you would need to beat a DC of 6(5+1) with a roll adjusted by your level +1 failure to do so could results in a mishaps. If the scroll was written by a 10th level then you would need to beat 11 (basically you would have 45% of failure). 

Unless you are planning to put a lot of level in wizard I think maxmising UMD is a better choice as you go up in level and that we need higher and higher spell level. Plus you won't lag in Sneak Attack and other cool rogue ability for a bunch of 1st level spell.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 4, 2005)

I checked you character with a Charisma of 10 UMD might not be worth it. I would have to do more math and I don't have time now. Of course you will have to take a skill focus feat or something like that to compensate, 5 ranks in decipher script could also be beneficial to decipher the scroll, to gain the synergy bonus. 

I guess taking a level of wizard is the easiest route, but migth only weakens your character as we go up, if you don't take a prestige class combining your two ability.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Darkmaster.

I will take use magic device +8
deciper script +2

loosing the spot skill, I don't thinks it matters, bobitron compensates   

Let's see if we can get that door.... I got a rope + grappling hook. take it in consider it. 
I write it IC too.

updating rg.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Just fyi... I went ahead and made a couple magic item swaps like we talked about... giving you some items that might prove useful to you all.  For the scroll swaps, you picked up scrolls of Locate Object, Detect Secret Doors, and Comprehend Languages, and for 3 cure light potions I gave you a Jump potion and 2 Magic Weapon potions (since right now Luthal is the only one with a magic weapon and it's on his minor axe).


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry guys to complicate things but Dol Arrah is the god of Honor and sacrifice. And one of the described feature in the book of honor is honorable combat. They also say that there priest and clerics are peacemakers, careful planer and strategist who fight their battle with their words. 

Just wanted to give you a heads up on why Kolarred was behaving like he does.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 11, 2005)

No objection here. Luthal is pretty practical in these matters, and might knife 'em while they sleep if there was nothing to gain, but I think interrogation is the best bet here.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 11, 2005)

dont you worry darkmaster you know a paladin is a paladin and a rough like to slize troaths


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi there please read.

Moving to new apartment


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Personally, I really like the interaction and head-butting we keep having between Kolarred and Zook.  It was awesome when the two faced off trying to get into Vedykar, and it's awesome now as they still argue with what's right and wrong.  Having Luthal there as the middle ground just makes the interaction that much more fun.  I'm looking forward to how things play out if/when Zook starts doing things on his own before Kolarred can tell him not to, then seeing how the group reacts.

And Tol L tha... good luck with moving!  I'll try to keep things moving along with Zook as much as I can in your absences... but with luck you'll be able to hit a computer every now and again to update stuff.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 17, 2005)

I dont think im gonna be of so much with this game.This is the one that im playing that i really like with the Dangerous Legacy game...  hold eye with only two-three games i think i can manage.

Two games has died for my part this week.  Going only with two at the moment. 
I may trie to join a third one, as said i can mange one more. Any of you having a game with possibility to join? Or maybe start?

Tor L'Tha


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 17, 2005)

Nothing right now, Tor L'Tha. I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 21, 2005)

Sorry guys to take decision like that for the group but getting them on our "side". should ease our job of keeping an eye on them. I also think that having their life on the line they will be more open in revealing all they know about our enemy. Plus they will probably die against the agent of the claw  So Kolarred won't have to do it and we will get our gold back 

(PS this is Darkmaster talking and do not necesarly represents Kolarred thinking, especially the last part as I see him potentially risking his life to save those two idiots if they get to fight with the agent of the Claw)


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 21, 2005)

If it were up to Luthal, these guys would be sent naked into the woods. Let the wolves have 'em.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 21, 2005)

Defcon, I hope you take Kolarred high diplomacy into account when he tries to convince these guys that for a few gold pieces they would be much better working on our side then on the claw side. 

I see Kolarred as a great politician and leader knowing how to "manipulate" people, in doing what he wants, without crushing their bones. He wants these guys to join them, and be happy about it, he doesn't want to impose them this choice.

Obviously Kolarred will keep his sense motive radar on, and will evaluate how much he can trust their answers. 

Sorry Bobitron, but Kolarred prefer solving issues peacefully, resorting to violence only when he is forced to do so.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 21, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Sorry Bobitron, but Kolarred prefer solving issues peacefully, resorting to violence only when he is forced to do so.




I understand  

Luthal will go along with whatever Kolarred wants, he's not one to rock the boat, and a follower, not a leader.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 21, 2005)

Rest assured, DarkMaster... I take all the social skills the characters have into account when I gauge reactions of the NPC's.  

We'll just have to see how they react to the proposal now, won't we?


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 23, 2005)

Darn internet is messed up at home. Some sort of spyware is messing up my browser and causing an incredible amount of pop-ups and slow connection. I'll get this sorted out in the next few days, and will post for Luthal from work. Sorry about the delay, folks.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 30, 2005)

So who takes what.

I wouldn't mind the stone or the amulet. I only have one problem with the stone, I hate the idea of having a pink stone turning above Kolarred's head. It really gives a big blow to your credibility as a warrior or a diplomats when your opponent notice the pink stone turning above your head.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 30, 2005)

I don't need any of it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 30, 2005)

Well let me know how you're going to divide things up.  I'm guessing Zook would take the Vest and the arrows (as he's the only one who uses a bow).  As far as the amulet and ioun stone are concerned... Kolarred and Luthal can divide them up as they see fit (although Bobitron sounds as though he doesn't want either of them).

Kolarred, the pressence of the ioun stone actually would probably not cause too much of a sitr to your credibility, because they are well-known around Khorvaire as magical assistant devices.  You might even gain credibility in some cases because you are seen as a paladin powerful enough to own your own ioun stone.  As the stone can be taken on and off whenever you want, if you do feel weird in social situations you can always not have in in place normally, but only put it in orbit once combat starts (using or removing the stone is a standard action).


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 30, 2005)

I know that but I just feel that having a pink stone flying above your head kills the "cool" factor of the character. 

So Bobitron what do you want?


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 30, 2005)

The amulet would be my first pick, but I really don't wan't any of it if others can make better use. That might actually be best utilized by Zook, as he has the least hit points, I assume.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes but he already has alot, plus you are usually on the front line. 
So you take the amulet and I take the pink flying stone.

Is that ok ?


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 30, 2005)

Sure. Do we have anyone with a bow? I wonder how much we can get for those arrows later on...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 30, 2005)

Zook has a composite shortbow.  He's your ranged support for the most part.  Fights with spear when he has to get into melee range.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 31, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Zook has a composite shortbow.  He's your ranged support for the most part.  Fights with spear when he has to get into melee range.




that's right. Zook will have a good use of the vest and arrows. Zook will take them.
can we see at the potions stuff too?

i think these are the ones Zook could use the most.

Potion of Neutralize Poison (1 use) 
Scroll of Detect Secret Doors (1 use) 
Scroll of Detect Poison (1 use) 
Scroll of Ghost Sound (1 use) 
Scroll of Locate Object (1 use)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Any of the disposal items (pitions/scrolls) I didn't divide up because all three characters have access to them.  Whenver one of you needs or wants to use the item, just saying you're using it and I'll then delete it from the list.  It's only the permanent items that I keep split up. on the Rogue's Gallery chart.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 1, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Any of the disposal items (pitions/scrolls) I didn't divide up because all three characters have access to them.  Whenver one of you needs or wants to use the item, just saying you're using it and I'll then delete it from the list.  It's only the permanent items that I keep split up. on the Rogue's Gallery chart.





Roger


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 22, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Kolarred rolled a 1+1




NICE! We are sure to hear them coming. I think all that clanking armor has hurt our poor paladin's hearing over the years.


----------



## Bobitron (May 10, 2005)

I will be on a short vacation, returning Moday 05/16. Please NPC Luthal during my absence. Thanks, DEFCON! Still having a great time in this game.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (May 16, 2005)

Oh thanks im not the only that has not been posting.

from last time i posted siomething i had my exsam THAT I PASSED 
and gone on vacation fromOslo Norway to Santiago de Chile. Finding out once here, that my moms computer was busted/crashed/full of virues/spyweare and all odd things a computer for a 50 years old woman can have.
*SIGHT*

been fixing this piece of crap the last week.

The internet conecction here is terrible, this page was loaded in excactly 8 min.
so i guess im not beeing able to post to much the month that i will be here. Im gonna try thought.  

where are you on vacation bobbitron?


----------



## Bobitron (May 18, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> where are you on vacation bobbitron?




I went to visit my brother in Washington, D.C. I'll post a link to some pics when I get a chance, it was a great time.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi people!
Just want to stand my ground and say Im here 
I hope Defcon isn't sick or something, that this bump is just ussual real life stuff caused.

From Norway and with sun
Tor


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm still around, too.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 17, 2005)

Same here


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jul 6, 2005)

bump?


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 15, 2005)

It doesn't look good, does it?

Well, I'm going to officially withdraw from this game. It is lingering in the back of my mind and holding me back from starting another game. It was nice to play with you both, DM and Tor L'Tha, and I hope to run into you both again. I hope that DEFCON is doing well. :\


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes, seems like this ends here.

Bobitron and darkmaster.  One of the games im playing in: The Dangerous Legacy are recruiting more people, one of uss had to leave. And it was planed to take in two more.

GM said that he will prefer the frinds of us players. So if you want to join up. please tell me so. . Here or at my mail. slopez_b@hotmail.com


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jul 18, 2005)

from Vendetta the GM.

((OOC: Tor... any word on those friends of yours? We could really use them and now is the perfect time to add players... especially a clericy type  . Remember, they can use any class from any of the complete series of books (Arcane, adventurer, divine, warrior) an the Expanded psionic handbook, as well as all PHB classes. Though, we are limited to PHB races.))


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 18, 2005)

Actually, I already looked into that game elsewhere and decided not to play. Vendetta is awesome, though, I hope you find what you need.


----------

